# Some Bass Pics of My Early Season...



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Here are some pics for all you bass guys... No hogs yet. But some Piglets indeed. *They're gettin' heavier by the day man!!!*

These were all taken out of Central & Southeastern Ohio public water.


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

them are all nice bass ,wish i caught them like that


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

Very nice! Wish i knew how to catch em like that my biggest last year was about 3 pounds


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Off to a good start....Congrats


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

Way to go!...looks like your stickin em' good this year again.


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

Those aren't hogs?! Come on, you're making the rest of us feel bad.

Anyway, an awesome start to the season. I can only hope my entire year goes as well.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Very good work!!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

very nice start to your year,congrats my fellow angler.


----------



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

My word, I have never caught anything that big!


----------

